# Any People Living in Zimbabwe?



## n0ugh7_zw (4/10/14)

Just curious if theres any other people Living in Zim on the forum, I recommended it to a couple people, if theres a few of us, maybe we could arrange a meet?


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/10/14)

I am from zim but live in between byo and joburg ! If that makes sense

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/10/14)

Does indeed make sense


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/10/14)

i haven't spent too much time in Byo, are there any vape shops there?


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/10/14)

Not really . There are guys trying to sell but they are killing it


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/10/14)

ah, same kinda story as here  

Guess thats the Zimbabwean way. 

Hope there turns out to be enough people for a meet


----------

